#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Αφορολόγητο 30.000 ευρώ - Κλίμακα φόρου 2010

## tzikis

Καλησπέρα
Στις σημειώσεις αναφέρεται το αφορολόγητο των 30.000 για τους νέους μηχανικούς. Από που προκύπτει αυτό? Αναφέρεται πουθενά στον νέο φορολογικό νόμο ή κάπου αλλού? Και μετά τις 30.000 ποιοί θα είναι οι φορολογικοί συντελεστές?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## accounter

ΝΟΜΟΣ ΥΠ'ΑΡΙΘ. 3842 Αποκατάσταση φορολογικής δικαιοσύνης, αντιμετώπιση της φοροδιαφυγής και άλλες διατάξεις 
[Τελευταία κωδικοποίηση με το νόμο :3862/2010 την 2010-07-13]


ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Ζ' 

ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΙΑΚΑ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΡΑ

Αρθρο 69. Κίνητρα για ανάπτυξη της νεανικής επιχειρηματικότητας
﻿
[Σχετικά έγγραφα άρθρου (1)]
1. Στο άρθρο 6 του Κ.Φ.Ε. προστίθεται νέα παράγρα φος 7 ως εξής:
«7. Απαλλάσσονται του φόρου εισοδήματος τα κέρδη από την άσκηση ατομικής εμπορικής επιχείρησης ή ελευ θέριου επαγγέλματος, μέχρι τριάντα χιλιάδες (30.000) ευρώ, όσων υποβάλλουν δήλωση έναρξης εργασιών για πρώτη φορά, για το έτος της έναρξης και για τα δύο επόμενα έτη, εφόσον ο φορέας της επιχείρησης κατά την έναρξη δεν έχει συμπληρώσει το τριακοστό πέμπτο έτος της ηλικίας του. Με τις ίδιες προϋποθέσεις απαλλάσσο νται του φόρου εισοδήματος, μέχρι τριάντα χιλιάδες (30.000) ευρώ, οι ομόρρυθμες εταιρείες εφόσον συμμετέχουν σε αυτές αποκλειστικά φυσικά πρόσωπα τα ο ποία κατά την έναρξη δεν έχουν συμπληρώσει το τριακο στό πέμπτο έτος της ηλικίας τους.»

----------


## accounter

Κλίμακα φόρου εισοδήματος έτους 2010 φυσικών προσώπων και δαπάνες απόκτησης αγαθών και λήψης υπηρεσιών - Μειώσεις φόρου
ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΤΟΣ
Άρθρο 1. Κλίμακα φόρου εισοδήματος φυσικών προσώπων και δαπάνες απόκτησης αγαθών και λήψης υπηρεσιών - Μειώσεις φόρου 
1.Η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 9 του Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος (Κ.Φ.Ε.), που κυρώθηκε με το άρθρο πρώτο του ν. 2238/1994 (ΦΕΚ 151 Α), αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«1. Το εισόδημα, που απομένει μετά την αφαίρεση των δαπανών από το συνολικό εισόδημα του φορολογούμενου, υποβάλλεται σε φόρο με βάση την ακόλουθη κλίμακα:
ΚΤο αφορολόγητο ποσό των δώδεκα χιλιάδων (12.000) ευρώ ισχύει, εφόσον ο φορολογούμενος προσκομίσει αποδείξεις που έχουν εκδοθεί σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Κώδικα Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων για δαπάνες αγοράς αγαθών και λήψης υπηρεσιών, τις οποίες πραγματοποιεί ο ίδιος, η σύζυγός του και τα τέκνα που τους βαρύνουν. Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που υπηρετούν στην αλλοδαπή και τα λοιπά πρόσωπα που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 3 του άρθρου 47 του Κ.Φ.Ε., όσοι διαμένουν σε οίκο ευγηρίας, οι φυλακισμένοι και οι κάτοικοι κρατών - μελών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης που αποκτούν εισόδημα στην Ελλάδα πλέον του ενενήντα τοις εκατό (90%) του συνολικού εισοδήματός τους, δικαιούνται το αφορολόγητο ποσό της κλίμακας χωρίς την προσκόμιση αποδείξεων. 
Στις πιο πάνω δαπάνες δεν περιλαμβάνονται δαπάνες που αφορούν αγαθά μεγάλης αξίας, που αποτελούν τεκμήριο ελάχιστου εισοδήματος (όπως αγορές Ι.Χ., σκαφών, αεροσκαφών κτλ), δαπάνες που αναγνωρίζονται ιδιαιτέρως για μείωση του εισοδήματος ή έκπτωση από το φόρο (ιατρικές δαπάνες, δαπάνες ενοικίων, ασφάλιστρα κλπ), οι δαπάνες ύδρευσης, αποχέτευσης, ηλεκτρισμού και τηλεπικοινωνιών γενικά, καθώς και οι δαπάνες εισιτηρίων κάθε είδους μεταφορικών μέσων.
Το ελάχιστο ποσό των αποδείξεων δαπανών, που απαιτείται να προσκομισθούν, ορίζεται, με βάση το δηλούμενο και φορολογούμενο σύμφωνα με τις γενικές διατάξεις ατομικό εισόδημα του φορολογουμένου, ανά κλίμακα, ως εξής: α) για ατομικό εισόδημα μέχρι δώδεκα χιλιάδες (12.000) ευρώ σε ποσοστό δέκα τοις εκατό (10%) αυτού και β) για ατομικό εισόδημα πάνω από δώδεκα χιλιάδες (12.000) ευρώ, για το τμήμα αυτού μέχρι δώδεκα χιλιάδες (12.000) ευρώ σε ποσοστό δέκα τοις εκατό (10%) και για το τμήμα αυτού πάνω από τα δώδεκα χιλιάδες (12.000) ευρώ σε ποσοστό τριάντα τοις εκατό (30%) αυτού. Όταν το ατομικό εισόδημα είναι μέχρι έξι χιλιάδες (6.000) ευρώ δεν απαιτούνται αποδείξεις δαπανών.


Παρατίθεται πίνακας με το ελάχιστο ύψος των απαιτούμενων δαπανών για εισόδημα μέχρι (48.000) .

Ε
Αν το ποσό των προσκομιζόμενων αποδείξεων δαπανών του φορολογουμένου υπολείπεται του πιο πάνω ποσοστού, επιβάλλεται φόρος με συντελεστή δέκα τοις εκατό (10%) επί της διαφοράς. Αν το ποσό των προσκομιζόμενων αποδείξεων δαπανών υπερβαίνει το ποσοστό αυτό εκπίπτει από το συνολικό φόρο, που προκύπτει με βάση την πιο πάνω κλίμακα, φόρος, που υπολογίζεται με συντελεστή δέκα τοις εκατό (10%) επί της διαφοράς. Το ποσό των δαπανών για την επιβολή ή την έκπτωση φόρου, σύμφωνα με τα δύο προηγούμενα εδάφια, δεν μπορεί σε καμιά περίπτωση να υπερβαίνει τα δεκαπέντε χιλιάδες (15.000) ευρώ για τον υπόχρεο και τα τριάντα χιλιάδες (30.000) ευρώ για συζύγους. Οι δαπάνες που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί υπολογίζονται αθροιστικά και για τους δύο συζύγους μόνον εφόσον έχουν περιληφθεί στην αρχική δήλωση και επιμερίζονται μεταξύ των συζύγων ανάλογα με το δηλούμενο και φορολογούμενο σύμφωνα με τις γενικές διατάξεις ατομικό εισόδημα της αρχικής δήλωσής τους, αφού προηγουμένως καλυφθεί το ποσό των αποδείξεων που απαιτείται για την κάλυψη του αφορολόγητου ποσού. Όταν ο ένας σύζυγος δηλώνει εισόδημα μέχρι έξι χιλιάδες (6.000) ευρώ, οι αποδείξεις που προσκομίζονται καλύπτουν το αφορολόγητο ποσό του άλλου συζύγου, εφόσον αυτό υπερβαίνει τα έξι χιλιάδες (6.000) ευρώ.»
Παράδειγμα: 
Φορολογούμενος δηλώνει εισόδημα 25000,00 και η σύζυγος 15000,00. Το απαιτούμενο ποσό των αποδείξεων για αγορές αγαθών και υπηρεσιών που πρέπει να προσκομιστεί για να καλυφτεί το αφορολόγητο ποσό των 12000,00 είναι για το φορολογούμενο ( 12000,00*10/100= 1200,00 και 25000-12000*30/100=3900 ) συνολικά 1200+3900=5100 και για την σύζυγο είναι (12000*10/100=1200,00 και 15000-12000,00=3000*30/100 = 900 ) συνολικά 1200,00+900=2100,00.
Έτσι ο φορολογούμενος με την σύζυγο του πρέπει στην αρχική δήλωση τους να υποβάλουν αποδείξεις δαπανών συνολική άξιας 7200,00. Εάν οι φορολογούμενοι συνυποβάλουν αποδείξεις μικρότερου ύψους από το ελάχιστο προβλεπόμενο τότε επιβαρύνονται με ποσό φόρου ίσον με το 10% της διαφοράς, ενώ αν συνυποβάλουν μεγαλύτερο ( όριο μέχρι 15000,00 για τον άγαμο και 30000,00 για τους έγγαμους ) ποσό ωφελούνται το 10% της διαφοράς 
Έστω ότι οι υποβαλλόμενες αποδείξεις είναι 10000,00
Επιμερίζονται ως έξης : για το φορολογούμενο 10000,00*25000/40000 = 6250,00
Και για την σύζυγο 10000*15000/40000=3750,00 
Από το ποσό του φόρου που θα προκύψει με βάση την φορολογική κλίμακα θα αφαιρεθεί ποσό φόρου για το φορολογούμενο ( 6250-5100*10 /100 =) 115,00 και για την σύζυγο θα αφαιρεθεί ποσό φόρου ( 3750-2100 *10/100= ) 165,00
Το αφορολόγητο ποσό του πρώτου κλιμακίου της κλίμακας της προηγούμενης παραγράφου αυξάνεται κατά χίλια πεντακόσια (1.500) ευρώ εάν ο φορολογούμενος έχει ένα τέκνο που τον βαρύνει, κατά τρεις χιλιάδες (3.000) ευρώ εάν έχει δύο τέκνα που τον βαρύνουν, κατά έντεκα χιλιάδες πεντακόσια (11.500) ευρώ εάν έχει τρία τέκνα που τον βαρύνουν και κατά δύο χιλιάδες (2.000) ευρώ για κάθε τέκνο πάνω από τα τρία που τον βαρύνουν.
Το ποσό με το οποίο προσαυξάνεται το αφορολόγητο ποσό του πρώτου κλιμακίου, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του προηγούμενου εδαφίου, μειώνει το ποσό του δεύτερου κλιμακίου και εάν αυτό δεν επαρκεί, το ποσό του τρίτου κλιμακίου και όποιου επόμενου απαιτείται.
Εάν ο ένας σύζυγος δεν έχει εισόδημα ή αυτό που έχει είναι μικρότερο από το αφορολόγητο ποσό του πρώτου κλιμακίου της κλίμακας, το αφορολόγητο ποσό που αφορά τα τέκνα ή η διαφορά που προκύπτει και μέχρι το αφορολόγητο ποσό που αφορά τα τέκνα προστίθεται στο αφορολόγητο ποσό του άλλου συζύγου

----------

